# Toxin foods to dogs from ASPCA



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

I was reading about making homemade treats and came across this list...

maybe most of you already knew..

ASPCA | People Foods


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

•Acai Berry and Pomegranate = ACTUALLY VERY GOOD FOR YOUR DOG
•Almonds = DOGS CAN EAT ALMONDS
•Anise Oil 
•Apples = NOTHING IN AN APPLE TO HURT YOUR DOG
•Brazil Nuts = CAN EAT THESE 
•Canned Tuna = NOT HARMFUL
•Carob Chips = GARBAGE FOOD FOR ANYONE
•Cheese = UNLESS YOU HAVE A DOG WITH STOMACH ISSUES ITS OK IN SMALL QUANITIES
•Chocolate = BAD
•Cocoa Powder = VERY BAD
•Coconut Products = 
•Compost = DEPENDING ON WHAT A PERSON PUTS IN IT, MOST WILL JUST GIVE A DOG DIARRHEA
•Coriander and Parsley = NOT HARMFUL 
•Corn = GARBAGE FOOD, NONE DIGESTABLE
•Cranberries = VERY GOOD 
•Cranberry juice = VERY GOOD
•Cucumber = NOT HARMFUL
•Dog Food Containing Avocado = AVOCADO ITSELF IS NOT HARMFUL IT IS THE SEED ITSELF THAT IS
•Eggs = WILL NOT ALL BIOTIN TO ABSORB 
•Flaxseed = VERY GOOD 
•Food Coloring = NOT GOOD FOR ANYONE
•French Fries = STARCH & OIL, YOU TELL ME?
•Grapes = VERY HARMFUL
•Grapeseed Oil = HARMFUL TO DOGS
•Grease = JUST LIKE YOU CAN CAUSE STOMACH ISSUES
•Green Tea = GOOD FOR HUMANS NOT HARMFUL BUT I WOULD NOT GIVE IT TO A DOG
•Herbs = DEPENDING ON THE HERBS CAN BE VERY GOOD FOR THEM
•Ice = NOT HARMFUL
•Juice and other Beverages = DEPENDING ON THE JUICE BUT SODA NOT GOOD FOR DOGS
•Lemon Seeds = NOT GOOD 
•Luncheon Meat = NOT HARMFUL
•Melon = VERY GOOD
•Milk = COWS MILK NOT GOOD FOR DOGS
•Mushrooms = NOT GOOD FOR DOGS
•Nutmeg = NOT HARMFUL
•Oranges = NOT HARMFUL
•Pepper = NOR GOOD NOR BAD
•Pistachios and Peanuts = NOT HARMFUL
•Popcorn = NOT GOOD
•Potatoes = NOT HARMFUL
•Pretzels = WHEAT .. NOT DIGESTABLE CAUSES STOMACH ISSUES
•Raisins = VERY HARMFUL
•Shrimp = NOT GOOD 
•Sorbitol = NOT HARMFUL
•Spices = DEPENDS ON THE SPICE
•Spinach = VERY GOOD
•Steak Fat = VERY GOOD
•Sweeteners = NOT GOOD
•Table and Wine Grapes = VERY HARMFUL
•Tomatoes = NOT HARMFUL
•Treats with Garlic = NOT HARMFUL
•Turkey = NOT HARMFUL
•Venison = VERY GOOD 
•Water chestnuts = NOT HARMFUL
•Watermelon = NOT HARMFUL
•Wine = NOT GOOD
•Yogurt = VERY GOOD
•Zucchini = VERY GOOD

This list if full of bull .. most is just fine for a dog to eat .. just make your best judgement when you are giving food to your dog.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm so new to this, when I was a kid in China, I fed my dog chocolate ice cream, pork, and everything. I just learned that chocolate will kill a dog when I came to America!
but I feed my girl mostly protein, she likes to chew on a certain leaf in the back yard. some kinda ivy. (not poison ivy!)


----------

